# For Sale - 240 Gyuto - Summit Collection



## Dave Martell (Mar 27, 2018)

*


240mm Wa Gyuto - Summit*




Model - Gyuto
Blade Length - 240mm
Steel - CPM154 (powdered stainless)
Hardness - Rc 61-62 (with cryo)
Height (at heel) - 55mm
Weight - 8.2oz (232g)
Handle Style - Oval (Wa)
Handle Size - 18/22mm x 130mm
Handle Materials - Desert Ironwood with nickel silver spacer and ferrule
Collection - Summit
FREE Lifetime Sharpening included!

Every now & then I feel the need to challenge myself. One of the harder things I've come across to do is to mount a metal bolster to a knife blade through soldering.

This traditional bolster mounting method is difficult to master and rarely seen in today's knife making world. I very much like the look of this feature as it adds a touch of professionalism not seen in simple epoxy joints. Challenging for sure but I feel well worth the effort. :cool2:

This knife is made from CPM154 powdered stainless steel and as a result will remain looking good, have great edge retention, and ease of sharpening.

Food separation will be good, primarily as a result of the convex grind, and also assisted by a forward balance where weight is retained in the upper section of the blade as much as possible. 

The spine is nicely tapered, retains strength, and resists flex. The tip is thinly ground for making proper cuts as required.

The oval (wa) handle is made from a straight grain Desert Ironwood with a nickel silver spacer and ferrule. This wood was selected specifically to bring a rich classy appearance to the package.

The handle has been sealed with a varnish/oil finish.


*Please see close up pictures for details.


*
Price - $725


**If interested in purchasing you can either checkout HERE or send me a PM with your email address and location and I'll follow by sending you a Paypal invoice.



*


----------



## ashy2classy (Mar 27, 2018)

Oooooh nice, Dave!


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 27, 2018)

ashy2classy said:


> Oooooh nice, Dave!




Why thank you Kevin!


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 27, 2018)

Well done, Dave -- that one is stunning!


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 27, 2018)

WildBoar said:


> Well done, Dave -- that one is stunning!




That's so nice to hear, thanks David.


----------



## Bill13 (Mar 27, 2018)

Seriously outstanding, right up up there with your black micarta knife that is your main pic on your website.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 27, 2018)

Bill13 said:


> Seriously outstanding, right up up there with your black micarta knife that is your main pic on your website.



Thanks for the kind words Bill.


----------



## brianh (Mar 27, 2018)

Stunning. Will own one of your gyutos ASAP.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 27, 2018)

brianh said:


> Stunning. Will own one of your gyutos ASAP.




I guess you're still digging the petty. :cool2:


----------



## panda (Mar 27, 2018)

this is your best looking work, tho i think brass would have looked even sexier.


----------



## charlesquik (Mar 27, 2018)

panda said:


> this is your best looking work, tho i think brass would have looked even sexier.



I gotta agree with you. Ironwood and brass are a lovely mix. Nonetheless, this is a masterpiece


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 27, 2018)

panda said:


> this is your best looking work, tho i think brass would have looked even sexier.





charlesquik said:


> I gotta agree with you. Ironwood and brass are a lovely mix. Nonetheless, this is a masterpiece




Interesting comments on the brass guys, the timing of it really, because I was considering doing that actually. The thing is that I came into knife collecting when brass was looked at as sort of out of fashion with makers so I always have that in my head but it seems to be making a come back these days and has my interest peaked. Cycles I guess? Maybe I'll do brass one day. 

Thanks for your very kind words. 

Dave


----------



## Bill13 (Mar 27, 2018)

Dave, don't listen to those guys, the nickel is a much cleaner look. I'm seriously thinking of selling my CMP of yours with a western handle to pick this up. What is the handle height and width mid-point?


----------



## Barmoley (Mar 27, 2018)

I like nickel better too. Don't like brass.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 27, 2018)

Bill13 said:


> Dave, don't listen to those guys, the nickel is a much cleaner look. I'm seriously thinking of selling my CMP of yours with a western handle to pick this up. What is the handle height and width mid-point?



The handle isn't very wide Bill, not like you like them anyway. It measures at 18/22mm (ish) x 130mm 







Barmoley said:


> I like nickel better too. Don't like brass.



Maybe I should use mokume and make everyone happy?


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 27, 2018)

Bill, here's three more handle pictures to give you a better idea of how the handle is shaped and size. 
_
Don't mind the dust flakes._


----------



## GorillaGrunt (Mar 27, 2018)

Man that is a beauty!


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 27, 2018)

GorillaGrunt said:


> Man that is a beauty!





Thanks Tom


----------



## milkbaby (Mar 28, 2018)

Brass can tarnish, though I think it can look beautiful regardless. American collectors sometimes say that brass has no class, but I don't agree. On the other hand, nickel silver will probably stay looking about the same.

If you want to make mokume, we can take up coin donations for you... 

Beautiful work, I like that dark chocolate ironwood.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Mar 28, 2018)

WOW! Just WOW...

On the metal discussion: clearly nickel silver for me. Very elegant and classy!


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 28, 2018)

Thanks guys!


----------



## brianh (Mar 28, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


> I guess you're still digging the petty. :cool2:



My only regret is that its not a gyuto. Hahaha.


----------



## parbaked (Mar 28, 2018)

Handsome knife!

Metal thoughts: Brass bolsters can work beautifully on carbon knives as both blade and bolster patina with time. This is especially true if the knife has a natural wood handle, which will also age gracefully.
This gyuto is so clean looking and stainless so i think that the nickel bolster works best...


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 28, 2018)

brianh said:


> My only regret is that its not a gyuto. Hahaha.



:doublethumbsup:





parbaked said:


> Handsome knife!
> 
> Metal thoughts: Brass bolsters can work beautifully on carbon knives as both blade and bolster patina with time. This is especially true if the knife has a natural wood handle, which will also age gracefully.
> This gyuto is so clean looking and stainless so i think that the nickel bolster works best...



Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Jovidah (Mar 28, 2018)

parbaked said:


> Handsome knife!
> 
> Metal thoughts: Brass bolsters can work beautifully on carbon knives as both blade and bolster patina with time. This is especially true if the knife has a natural wood handle, which will also age gracefully.
> This gyuto is so clean looking and stainless so i think that the nickel bolster works best...



That actually makes total sense... would look off if only either of the two patinas. Looks better when either both patina, or both don't.


----------



## charlesquik (Mar 28, 2018)

Jovidah said:


> That actually makes total sense... would look off if only either of the two patinas. Looks better when either both patina, or both don't.



Yep make sense


----------



## Ragustoriches (Mar 29, 2018)

I wish this was carbon &#128553;


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 29, 2018)

Ragustoriches said:


> I wish this was carbon &#63017;




I just knew someone was going to say this.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 29, 2018)

Click *HERE* for *SALE* Pricing!


----------



## Ragustoriches (Mar 30, 2018)

This is getting harder and harder to say no to.....


----------



## Ragustoriches (Mar 30, 2018)

If this were 01 the knife would be on its way to my apartment right now.


----------



## daddy yo yo (Mar 30, 2018)

Seriously, this is one of the most elegant knives I have ever seen! Someone please buy this!!!


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 30, 2018)

It's tough to make something, to put so much effort out, and have it sit without selling but I understand how money doesn't grow on trees _(Dad taught me that) _and how I can't expect every knife to sell instantly. I think what hurts the most is to have to drop the pricing down just because I need the $$ for bills. I'm certainly grateful for those who have purchased my knives, even at the lowered prices, but I can tell you that as soon as I don't have to do this anymore the happier I'll be and that day gets closer and closer all the time. 

Regarding this knife's current sale pricing....this is the lowest I'll be able to go folks. This one took a lot of extra work and I simply can't go any lower. If the knife doesn't sell at this price then I'll raise it back up and let it sit on the website for however long it takes. I'd rather sell a kidney than give this one away. 

Thanks to everyone who's made such nice comments about or considered purchasing this knife. 

Dave


----------



## charlesquik (Mar 30, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


> It's tough to make something, to put so much effort out, and have it sit without selling but I understand how money doesn't grow on trees _(Dad taught me that) _and how I can't expect every knife to sell instantly. I think what hurts the most is to have to drop the pricing down just because I need the $$ for bills. I'm certainly grateful for those who have purchased my knives, even at the lowered prices, but I can tell you that as soon as I don't have to do this anymore the happier I'll be and that day gets closer and closer all the time.
> 
> Regarding this knife's current sale pricing....this is the lowest I'll be able to go folks. This one took a lot of extra work and I simply can't go any lower. If the knife doesn't sell at this price then I'll raise it back up and let it sit on the website for however long it takes. I'd rather sell a kidney than give this one away.
> 
> ...



Don't worry Dave, it won't last long at this price.

The handle is really classy and elegant! I'm more of a punchy colorful handle guy personally, but a lot of people would prefer this one.


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 31, 2018)

Here are some pictures taken in better lighting. You should be able to see that the ironwood is very unique in how it looks brown or purple with a little red depending on what lighting it catches, it looks a lot like rosewood in this respect. 

The blade is very nicely ground to my design where the bottom half is super thin, the middle is convexed, and the spine (although tapered) retains weight. The tip is thin and set up well for cutting those onions. 

I would be very surprised if this isn't one of the nicest knives you'll ever use, how about that for a statement? 

If you should have any questions at all please feel free to ask away either here or in a PM, don't be shy, I welcome all inquiries. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 1, 2018)

This sale offer ends today. Tomorrow the knife will go back to it's normal pricing. utonlimb:


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 2, 2018)

This knife is *SOLD*! 

:bliss:


----------



## KJDedge (Apr 3, 2018)

Dave .... that really was an elegant knife .....I was almost forced to buy it even though I have too many already!
I do need to try one of your knives someday


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 3, 2018)

KJDedge said:


> Dave .... that really was an elegant knife .....I was almost forced to buy it even though I have too many already!
> I do need to try one of your knives someday




Thanks KJ


----------



## daddy yo yo (Apr 5, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


> This knife is *SOLD*!



Congrats to both buyer and seller! This is most likely the most elegant knife I have ever seen from Dave. So, dear buyer, you are a very lucky bastard! :wink:


----------



## CB1968 (Apr 13, 2018)

Beautiful work Dave


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 18, 2018)

CB1968 said:


> Beautiful work Dave




Thanks


----------

